# Cheers from Amsterdam



## Vincent Meelberg (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi All,

I discovered this site a few days ago, and since this site is mainly visited by composers, instead of dj's and elektronika musicians (not that there's anything wrong with that...) which populate the majority of other forums on the same topic, I feel very much at home here.

I am a musicologist and a composer of contemporary "classical" music (neue Musik as the Germans more aptly call this kind of music). I just recently discovered the possiblilities that virtual instruments offer, and this site might help me in getting the most out of them. Hopefully, in the near future, I will be able to help other members as well, when I am more proficient with the software I am using.

Regarding software; just a quick list of what I am using: an iMac G5 1.6 with 1Gb ram (not the state of the art but powerful enough for me), Sibelius 3.1.3, which is my main composing tool, together with OpenMusic 5.1, Logic Pro 7.2, Synful instruments, Kontakt 2.1 which I mainly use for the classical percussion sounds and the pianos that are included with Kontakt, and NI Absynth 3 for non-acoustic sounds.

Cheers,

Vincent


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Aug 9, 2006)

Hoi Vincent,

Welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## Chrislight (Aug 10, 2006)

Welcome aboard Vincent - and make yourself at home!


----------

